# Buffalo Niagara Reptile Expo May 5th



## buffreptileexpo (Mar 4, 2013)

Check out the Buffalo Niagara Reptile Expo on Sunday May 5, 2013. The show will be held at the Knights of Columbus 2735 Union Rd, Cheektowaga, NY 14227 from 9am-4pm. Adults admission is $6.00, Children 6-12 are $4.00, 5 and under are FREE. Police, Fire, Military and Seniors ONLY $4.00 with I.D.

Please Visit Us at www.buffaloreptileexpo.com for more information


----------



## temscbame (Nov 28, 2008)

15 minutes from my house. The only thing that could be better is living 40 minutes from Aarons (frog farm)


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone interested in going? I'm in rochester so I think I need someone to go with or at least share a table with. I won't have more than a couple geckos or baby chams.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

The promoter has been in contact with us (dales bearded dragons) we are thinking of attending.
Buddy


----------

